# Broken rim



## jerbear1978 (Jul 9, 2008)

I need some help. The upper rim that keeps my tank from exploding from the water pressure is broken. The bar that goes across the middle has broken free of the other side. I can notice that the tank bows out a bit more than it would if it weren't broke. I need help fixing this or finding a replacement rim. I"ve looked all over online but no replacement rims to be found. I have a 50 gallon tank. Measures 12"x47.5"x19. any help would be great.thanks


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive gotten a 55 gal that I found a top plastic replacement for at a local pet shop, one of the better ones around I think. u can call them and they should be able to get you one or send it to you. they are bobs feathered friends in florida, 727-845-7387


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I have checked online and with different aquarium mfgs. to no available item, you will have to buy a whole tank, this is what everyone of them has told me. 
bob has a place that he is not disclosing , and the only place I have ever seen them. 
where in ohio are you located? I lived in dayton, and up by niagera falls in ohio, cant remember the name of the place right now, about 75 miles in ohio from the falls. have relation all over ohio. Tim


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Call Foster and Smith or try petsoultions.com... they both have all kind of parts. you just have to ask them.... 

You could also add a glass brace. A strip of glass that goes across the top and siliconed in. Also you can try and find a broken tank that has a good frame.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Send our esteemed member Nollinator a private message, he is the engineering manager at Perfecto, maybe he can arrange something quickly for you:
Aquarium Forum - View Profile: noillinator


----------



## Ironmahn (Nov 8, 2008)

Look at tank frames on glasscages web site. If yours is not listed call them, great people.


----------



## lohachata (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a few tanks where the center brace has broken.a 38,couple of 55's and my 150 wide.have not had any problems with any of them..
glass is pretty resiliant and will bow a fair amount without breaking.the center brace if mostly just so tops are easier to fit.
say for a 55..2 tops for 20 highs are easier to handle that a 48 inch top..be they full hoods or glass canopies.


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

I had busted my center beam on my 55 and just glued it back together. A while later I left for the Bahamas for a week, when I came back it was busted and the front glass was bowed out about a centimeter. I freaked. Luckily I had an empty 37 tall that fit on the bottom part of a 2-tier DIY stand I got from someone, so I just drained it and moved the gravel & fish. I never felt comfortable putting water back in the tank and finally sold it at a garage sale. IMO, $10 for that 55 was better than risking a Deuce Bigalow style explosion from weakened tempered glass! I of course told the buyer everything up front, said to repair the brace with a full-length piece of plastic glued to the underside of the brace, put it in a garage and fill it 1/4 at a time and wait a week between water level increases until the seals hold for sure.


----------

